

Why hiring developers is so hard - andygeers
http://developers.hubbub.co.uk/why_hiring_is_hard

======
Persephone404
Surely good developers use job boards too? especially when looking for work in
a new city

~~~
andygeers
Maybe. In my experience they tend to know where they want to work and apply
directly.

